# Looking for IR controlled A/B Speaker Switch



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking to take the L/R out of a new denon AVR-591 and use it to amplify a pair of ceiling speakers in the kitchen. (Can see the tv from kitchen)

Had an old Denon AVR-589 with built in A and B speakers which made this task simple, but the newer piece is baron. 

So I just need to find a standalone A/B speaker selector switch that uses IR. Then I could just program a quick macro into a universal remote to switch it the speakers over and the 591 to stereo.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.hometech.com/infrared/switches.html

Xantech has many options for one.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> http://www.hometech.com/infrared/switches.html
> 
> Xantech has many options for one.


In my quick googling I did come across the Xantech SR21 but ignored it because of the over $100 price and because it states "Requires RC68 Programmer IR codes for operation" which leads to hex code here http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/codes/xantech/rc68_programmer_id00/ and frankly I wouldn't know what to do with it.

I have to believe a non structured cabling type unit exists with a simple IR remote I can learn in mine. I hate to say this, almost something you could find at walmart. I am sure it would be simple enough to build one, but I have very little prowess when it comes to circuitry.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

OK. I am assuming that this search isn't going to end well so I went to PC-Richards and there was an onkyo on sale for380.. the HT-RC160. Over the denon591 it has 7.1 instead of 5.1... 5-HDMI instead of 4 80Watts per channel vs 75 and a powered zone2 so my issues are solved for now.


If you come across this thread in the future and can still point out an A/B IR speaker switch please feel free to bump.


----------

